# Defragging HR20/700 Hard Drive



## kingofku (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't know if this has been posted, but I've been having issues with my hard drive stuttering (audio primarily) and video (freezing occasionally).

After a call to tech support, they provided me with the steps to defrag the internal hard drive. It is non-destructive up to the point that if it finds a file (i.e. show) that has bad sectors, etc...that is the only thing that will be deleted unlike previous methods of reformatting the entire drive. They said it would take about 90 minutes so - be forewarned.

1. Depress reset button next to access card.
2. When "Almost There" message appears on screen: press down arrow and 
record button ON DVR (not the remote) simultaneously until message appears on screen then release.
3. Defrag could take up to ninety minutes and again, the only items deleted will be those with problems.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kingofku said:


> Don't know if this has been posted, but I've been having issues with my hard drive stuttering (audio primarily) and video (freezing occasionally).
> 
> After a call to tech support, they provided me with the steps to defrag the internal hard drive. It is non-destructive up to the point that if it finds a file (i.e. show) that has bad sectors, etc...that is the only thing that will be deleted unlike previous methods of reformatting the entire drive. They said it would take about 90 minutes so - be forewarned.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this is a defrag, or simply another type of disk scan, which is what the screen shows.
As for the time, it takes longer.
I've done this and it may be the best disk scan, but for a 300 GB HR20, it takes 2.5 hours with nothing wrong and for some that have problems it has taken much longer.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

I had the same problem a little while ago and assumed it was weather related. The drive crashed Thursday. The final troubleshooting task was the drive scan you describe. I was told that it would reformat the drive and all info and recordings would be lost. 

It didn't work and the replacement is on the way.

Your hard drive may be going bad so be prepared.

And VOS it take well over 2 hours on a HR-21.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

STEVED21 said:


> I had the same problem a little while ago and assumed it was weather related. The drive crashed Thursday. The final troubleshooting task was the drive scan you describe. I was told that it would reformat the drive and all info and recordings would be lost.
> 
> It didn't work and the replacement is on the way.
> 
> Your hard drive may be going bad so be prepared.


For the record, you can no longer reformat the drive. The same steps that used to now do this disk scan, with no loss of recording [that weren't bad to start with].
"I'd say" with the changes in software over the past six months, that running this scan would be a good thing for everyone, even if you don't think you have problems.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

STEVED21 said:


> And VOS it take well over 2 hours on a HR-21.


Since the HR21 has only a 320 GB drive, then I'd guess longer than "slightly" over 2.5 hours, was a sign it was finding [and trying to fix] some problems for you.
I remember reading about someone with a 750 GB eSATA that was at 8-12 hours and had only completed 40+ percent.
2.5 hours or a proportionally longer amount/drive size, is for those without problems.


----------



## viperlmw (Oct 20, 2007)

So what does this do? It sounds like there are 2 scenario's: 1 is that this performs a format. 2 is that it does a disk scan, deletes any files with errors, then performs a disk defrag, leaving any uncorrupted files (shows) undamaged and available. Which is it?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

viperlmw said:


> So what does this do? It sounds like there are 2 scenario's: 1 is that this performs a format. 2 is that it does a disk scan, deletes any files with errors, then performs a disk defrag, leaving any uncorrupted files (shows) undamaged and available. Which is it?



no formating
scans and may try to remap bad blocks/sectors


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks VOS for the information. The drive still doesn't work so the scan didn't work.

I went out while it was scanning so the time was an educated guess. I've already got the new one on the way but i'm going to try again to see what happens when it ends.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

STEVED21 said:


> Thanks VOS for the information. The drive still doesn't work so the scan didn't work.
> 
> I went out while it was scanning so the time was an educated guess. I've already got the new one on the way but i'm going to try again to see what happens when it ends.


Scanning can't fix a truly bad drive.
I'd call this scan more of "a tune-up" than an overhaul.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Since the disks utilize EXT3 Linux format, there are plenty of programs what could verify and repair those partitions outside of DVR. Or connect the disk by long SATA cable to your PC.
As to physical layer ( I'm recommending this all the time here ) - start with MHDD or Victoria from bootable media (floppy,USB stick or CD).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Since the disks utilize EXT3 Linux format, there are plenty of programs what could verify and repair those partitions outside of DVR. Or connect the disk by long SATA cable to your PC.
> As to physical layer ( I'm recommending this all the time here ) - start with MHDD or Victoria from bootable media (floppy,USB stick or CD).


Good stuff for eSATA, but not so much for internal leased receivers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, that pesky 'void' sticker ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Yeah, that pesky 'void' sticker ...


Either that, or simply more "geeking" than a normal user might want to do.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Yeah, that pesky 'void' sticker ...


ROTFLMAO I hate that thing


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> no formating
> scans and may try to remap bad blocks/sectors


And, no defragging.


----------



## venuslight (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm having the same issue on my HR20-700. However, I am using an eSATA drive. Would you all recommend to run this function on my external drive? Is the consensus that this is a sign that the drive may be going bad?

It seems that it is most susceptible to the stuttering if it is playing from the live buffer, i.e. it seems to be fine on live TV and on recorded programs.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You don't need to wait for consensus, if you understand its conception - it could be established by a few criteria and first one - full disclosure of a status of your hard drive, but for that you must run the tests, gather SMART log before and after scan surface/remap bad sectors. Use MHDD or Victoria.


----------

